

 What do you think of my new Topic-based Twitter client? - rankspeed
http://www.rankspeed.com/private-beta/

======
bcater
I recommend less text shadow.

~~~
rankspeed
Thanks for the feedback on text shadow. And what do you think of the Twitter
tool itself?

